# Toy Run Flyer & Boat List



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Attached flyer is in image format. If you need flyers please PM and we will send you the PDF in high quality. Also attached is the donation form.

Please join us on the run this year. We promise that if you attend once you will want to do this every year. It is a wonderful event full of things to do and for such a great cause.

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (5?)
4. SV_Duckbuster (?)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Wompam (?)
9. Offshorefanatic (?)
10. Mstrelectricman (?)
11. Saltwatersensations (?)
12. Bigwill (?)
13. TCU101 (4?)
14. Mr_Clean (?)
15.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

#4 and #8 are on the same boat, Don't Panic. Total of 4-5 passengers.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 11, 2009)

*# of Santa's helpers*

We will have 6 if everyone can make it.:headknock


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

3 of us on my boat. Working on possibly a 4th.. cant wait!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (5?)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (4?)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3)


----------



## hendo (May 15, 2012)

Hey guys... this is my first post after a couple years of just trolling this site for info and fishing reports. The wife and I would like to be a part of the Toy Run this year and I'm looking for additional detailed information about this event. Who do I need to speak with about receiving the PDF flyer?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Please send me a PM with your email address and I will send you the flyer immediately. Glad to have you join us. Just get ready to do it every year because like all the rest...you will not want to miss it.
Jerry


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am discussing with some friends right now. Will let you know for sure asap.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Captfry (Just One More) will have 2, unless we find some elves!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Captfry (Just One More) will have 2. But we never have enough room for others, we normally have to give toys to other boats so we can fit behind the consol. But i guess thats a good problem in this case


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We are in dire need of a few elves to help us staff the booth at the Galveston Yacht Basin Boat Show this coming weekend. If you can devote a day or half day to the cause please let me or Bill Bahr know.
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (5?)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (4?)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader*


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Might be game for this, just a bit of haul from San Antonio and the logistics and all.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Believeme...you will never regret making this trip. Bring the entire family. They will thank you.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

I will be on the "Don't Panic" with SV_Duckbuster. Really looking forward to another great Toy Run!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendo (May 15, 2012)

Dawn Patrollin' is in. Right now we have 3 on the boat. I'll keep yuou updated is we find more people to tag along. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Is this a bay boat type trip, offshore, larger boats or mixed bag. Just thinking about the weather and what not.. 

Have made the run before in the summer and it's fun.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Its a mix of boats, from 16' to 42', bay, offshore, last year we even had a group from Conroe bring the scarabs. No boat will be left behind as we ride in a group. if you need assistance just call up on you VHF or flag someone. Weather, you neer know what it is until the morning of. sometimes you bundled up and others you in shorts, can be calm or rough, just tuck in behind a lager boat. Look forward to seeing you there, lots of fun and rewarding.

(


ReelWork said:


> Is this a bay boat type trip, offshore, larger boats or mixed bag. Just thinking about the weather and what not..
> 
> Have made the run before in the summer and it's fun.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*One more Elf needed*

Fish Tails has graciously stepped up to help man the booth at the Galveston Boat Show this weekend but we need one more elf to handle the afternoon slot on Saturday. Time will be about 2:00 until 6:00 PM.

Please PM if you can donate a little time to a great cause.
Jerry


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Slot Filled*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Fish Tails has graciously stepped up to help man the booth at the Galveston Boat Show this weekend but we need one more elf to handle the afternoon slot on Saturday. Time will be about 2:00 until 6:00 PM.
> 
> Please PM if you can donate a little time to a great cause.
> Jerry


We've now got that 2-6pm Saturday slot filled. Thanks Josh for helping us out.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Im just glad theres no burn ban this year... we were worried about getting arrested by the coast guard last year for the fireworks
we took the risk anyways though

Look forward to another awesome Toy Run this year

Jerry, you should know better... you know we will have more than 5 on our boat :biggrin:


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (5?)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (4?)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
16. Dawn Patrollin' (3)


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

TCU101 will have 5 total now


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

team marsh will have 8-10


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (5)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
16. Dawn Patrollin' (3)


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok count the Miss Jessea in - we'll have 2 adults and 2 kiddos. First toy run for us!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aborad!!! It won't be your Last!!!! I promise!!!


boyk007 said:


> Ok count the Miss Jessea in - we'll have 2 adults and 2 kiddos. First toy run for us!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (5)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
16. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
17. Family Time (5)
18. Miss Jessea (4)


----------



## bigjimtx (Nov 5, 2011)

Zero G will be back in (8) cant wait to do it again


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (5)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
16. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
17. Family Time (5)
18. Miss Jessea (4) 
19. Zero G (8)

Please get your boater friends off the bank for this great trip. Our 10th Anniversary will be an event you will not want to miss. We have a band coming from Houston for our party and they will knock your socks off with the good music...including pure Texas blues and some Christmas songs to put everyone in the spirit. The lighted boat parade will be bigger than ever and we really need to beat the Coast Guard this year. They may have a cutter to decorate but we have spirit...!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (5)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
16. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
17. Family Time (5)
18. Miss Jessea (4) 
19. Zero G (8)
20. No Curfew (12)
21. Big Easy (6)

Please get your boater friends off the bank for this great trip. Our 10th Anniversary will be an event you will not want to miss. We have a band coming from Houston for our party and they will knock your socks off with the good music...including pure Texas blues and some Christmas songs to put everyone in the spirit. The lighted boat parade will be bigger than ever and we really need to beat the Coast Guard this year. They may have a cutter to decorate but we have spirit...!


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Texashookers will be there 4 passengers


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (5)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
16. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
17. Family Time (5)
18. Miss Jessea (4) 
19. Zero G (8)
20. No Curfew (12)
21. Big Easy (6)
22. Texashookers (4)


Please get your boater friends off the bank for this great trip. Our 10th Anniversary will be an event you will not want to miss. We have a band coming from Houston for our party and they will knock your socks off with the good music...including pure Texas blues and some Christmas songs to put everyone in the spirit. The lighted boat parade will be bigger than ever and we really need to beat the Coast Guard this year. They may have a cutter to decorate but we have spirit...!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for all that stopped by the Galveston Boat Show to chat and raise some money for these kids this year!!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thank You For Sure*



FISH TAILS said:


> Thanks for all that stopped by the Galveston Boat Show to chat and raise some money for these kids this year!!


Thank you TexasHookers for stopping by and visiting us at the show, glad to hear you're planning on joining us again. Saw and met many 2Coolers that were lurking at the show and appreciated your support. Brice aka "Outcast" has a booth set up as well so for any who have insurance questions he's your man.

Got over $250 in cash donations in just a couple of hours on Saturday. Jerry is running our booth today so any of ya'll who're planning on going to the show make sure to stop by for a visit. Jerry started this organization 10 years ago and he can answer any question you may have if you're still on the fence about joining us for the trip down to POC. This will be my 7th trip down, and I can assure you that it will be one of the most fun and rewarding things you'll do as a boater / fisherman.

Also, thanks to Josh aka "Fish Tails" for helping us with meeting / greeting the public at the show and raising awareness (and $$) for this year's Toy Run. Nice visor dude!

Oh yeah, if you've ever wondered what's inside those Coast Guard and Customs & Border Patrol go-fast boats, they've got them set up at the show and will let you take a peek under the hood.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Gas Can is in with 6.
Looking forward to sharing this special time with all of you!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (5)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
16. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
17. Family Time (5)
18. Miss Jessea (4) 
19. Zero G (8)
20. No Curfew (12)
21. Big Easy (6)
22. Texashookers (4)
23. Gas Can (6)


----------



## triplethreat250 (May 7, 2012)

Triple Threat will have 11+


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (5)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
16. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
17. Family Time (5)
18. Miss Jessea (4) 
19. Zero G (8)
20. No Curfew (12)
21. Big Easy (6)
22. Texashookers (4)
23. Gas Can (6) 
24. Triple Threat (11)


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Someone else will have to step up with a small boat this year. Cat O' Lies sold out and is now boatless. Have fun all!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*You're Welcome On My Boat*

Patrick - good to hear from you again!! Too bad about the boat but you are always welcome to ride with us.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

As of now I am plus 3. May have room for a few more if needed. Also if anyone is running to freeport from Galveston PM me if you dont mind running together.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

offshorefanatic said:


> As of now I am plus 3. May have room for a few more if needed. Also if anyone is running to freeport from Galveston PM me if you dont mind running together.


Pm sent. We leave from tiki


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*TOPPS Returning For Another Toy Run*

Scott Leidolf will be joining us again this year with his big go-fast boat. Last year we had 4 or 5 TOPPS (Texas Offshore Performance Powerboat Squadron) boats join us and these gentlemen / ladies bring lots of toys and lots of horsepower. Glad to have them back again. Jerry, put Scott down for at least 2 people.


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Add Zero Down with 4 people.
Looking forward to our first Run.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the Toy Run!!! It wont be your last!!!



Seawolf5481 said:


> Add Zero Down with 4 people.
> Looking forward to our first Run.


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

*about toy run*

I like to do the toy run, but dont have a buddy boat and is there a map I can look at to show the route. Thank you." Pharm-A-Sea"


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

you will have plenty of buddy boats, we all go together as a group.



motorman007 said:


> I like to do the toy run, but dont have a buddy boat and is there a map I can look at to show the route. Thank you." Pharm-A-Sea"


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. Bigwill (?)
12. TCU101 (5)
13. Mr_Clean (6)
14. Myprozac (3) 
15. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
16. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
17. Family Time (5)
18. Miss Jessea (4) 
19. Zero G (8)
20. No Curfew (12)
21. Big Easy (6)
22. Texashookers (4)
23. Gas Can (6) 
24. Triple Threat (11) 
25. Williamcr (4)
26. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
27. Zero Down (4)
28. Scott Leidolf (2)


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The following question was asked and I figured others might need the onfo also:

Q) Clarks is full and is recomending the American Suites, will we be able to leave our boat docked at clarks?

A) If Clark's slips are full we have several other marinas within walking distance. Every boat will have a slip. The rooms at American Suites are supposed to be pretty nice. They were completely renovated last year. It is also next door to the party place (Hurricane Junction) and only a couple blocks from Clark's. We generally have transportation available courtesy of the POC folks so if you need it just ask Bill or myself.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (6?)
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (?)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (4) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. Williamcr (4)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (4)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6)


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Plus one for zero down total of five

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Looks like there's 3 including me that will be whoring ourselves out on another boat. I think I've got a ride for my 2. I'll stow away on Jerry's boat. Sorry but doesn't look like I'll have a boat ready by then. Dad and possibly Clay will be driving up..
I had one couple (2ppl) bail on me this year. I won't even go into that. I'm not pleased about it...

A


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Another Boat To Add*

Michael Anderson and his crew of 5 will be joining us on the "El Cunado". Happy to have you guys on board Michael!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

My wifes friend and her husband will be taking their boat "Neel Down" with 6 passengers
the gofast boat division of team marsh


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (4) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6) 
29. Neel Down (6)


----------



## samj (Apr 12, 2006)

Jerry, looks like the"Triple J." will be making the trip again this year. Right now we have Six- adults 2- Children


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (4) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8)


----------



## Rinker246 (Aug 2, 2007)

FIREWATER will be there with 6 adults this year.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (4) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8) 
31. Firewater (6)


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*More Toy Run Captains - Welcome Aboard*

It's great to see so many captains, boats and crew members signed up for the 10th anniversary of the Toy Run. 31 boats may seem like a lot, but we could always use more boats / toys. We had 44 boats sign up for last year's event, and ended up with 34 boats that were able to make it.

I was just talking with Marie Hawes, one of the Port O'Connor Community Fund volunteers, to confirm the number of kids she thinks we will need to support this year. Her estimate is that it will be well over 1,200 kids. Just in case you are wondering, those 34 boats last year were able to support 7 agencies and one family in need. Here is the breakdown of agencies and kids supported:

Adopt An Angel 56
Bluebonnet Ranch 35
Port Lavaca Harbor (women and children's shelter) 200
Brown Santa / Port Lavaca Sheriff's Dept 500
Foster Care for Calhoun and Jackson Counties 150
American Red Cross 100
Seadrift School 80
Family in Victoria area whose home burned down just before Christmas 6

Grand Total - 1,127 children helped in 2011. Keep in mind that there is no overhead cost and no administrative cost. 100% of these toys go to the kids in need.

All toys were delivered to each of these organizations within 4 days of us off-loading the toys at Clark's Inn in POC. Marie also says that there are several additional agencies that have already contacted her about receiving toys this year.

So, if you've signed up already we say "welcome aboard"!

If you're still undecided, please consider joining us for the trip, or at least donating some toys. Thank you.

Captain Bill


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Count Team No Sweat! in for our rookie trip. Right now there are three of us!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (4) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8) 
31. Firewater (6) 
32. Team No Sweat (3)


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Another Big TOPPS Boat Joining Us*

Tom Roper will be returning with his big 40' Baja "40 Something" and 6 crew. Way to go Tom.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (4) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8) 
31. Firewater (6) 
32. Team No Sweat (3) 
33. 40 Something (6)


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Our entertainment*

Great band in store for us at POC party.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Miss Jessea now has 4 adults and 4 kids.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (8) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8) 
31. Firewater (6) 
32. Team No Sweat (3) 
33. 40 Something (6) 

So far a nice turnout but we could use more. Please tell all your friends they need to make the run with us. There are still a lot of good rooms and condos available in POC and we have slips for everyone.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 11, 2009)

*It has begun*

Just a start to what is to come.

A big THANK YOU to SPACE CITY CORVETTE CLUB for their donations to the 10th ANNUAL TOY RUN.

Still waiting on more toys. May need to ask for help if it doesn't all fit on the boat.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

No Toy will be left behind!!!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

FIREWORKS HAVE BEEN ORDERED! Yall get ready for a show.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Cant wait!!! Gonna be good im sure!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Jason, I heard you and Wendy will be doing the Poker Run for us this year. I sure thank you for helping us out with this. The more elves we have the better.

I also received formal notice that KAVU will be filming our arrival at POC and some of the other events including the lighted boat parade and the live music at Hurricane Junction. My SIL works for them so we will get a full tape of what they film...not just the edited part that goes on the air that night.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Video proof... hmmm
this could be good and bad for our group... haha



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Jason, I heard you and Wendy will be doing the Poker Run for us this year. I sure thank you for helping us out with this. The more elves we have the better.
> 
> I also received formal notice that KAVU will be filming our arrival at POC and some of the other events including the lighted boat parade and the live music at Hurricane Junction. My SIL works for them so we will get a full tape of what they film...not just the edited part that goes on the air that night.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Jason, I heard you and Wendy will be doing the Poker Run for us this year. I sure thank you for helping us out with this. The more elves we have the better.
> 
> I also received formal notice that KAVU will be filming our arrival at POC and some of the other events including the lighted boat parade and the live music at Hurricane Junction. My SIL works for them so we will get a full tape of what they film...not just the edited part that goes on the air that night.


We are looking foward to it, Maybe ill get a winning hand,


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Going to need a bigger boat*

All,

I will need help this year with delivering toys to POC. If you have room on your boat find me at BB. Picked this up from Shell today. Bikes, Balls, stuffed animals, jump ropes, ect.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I will also need to find some room. I now have 15 bikes and 14 huge lawn bags full of toys and we are still shopping. What I really need is someone with an enclosed trailer who can load a bunch of these and meet us at Bridge Bait that morning so we can put toys on any boat with any room at all. They may even need to take some toys down to POC in the trailer if we do not have enough empty space on the boats.

Please, please if you know someone who can help us with this let me know.

Jerry


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Ill have some room on my boat. I also have a 32ft cargo gooseneck if someone wants to pull it

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I think we need to get Brett Holden to take his boat down for the run. He could carry some serious toys.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

i 2nd it!!!!


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

We will probably bring the 24 ft Carolina Skiff and should have a ton (literally!) of room.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

That is great. Are you on the signup list? If not please let me know so we can add you and all passengers. We need that for the meal orders.
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I just did some more shopping and we are up to 22 huge lawn bags of toys and 20 bicycles. I really do need someone with a trailer to help us get toys to Freeport for the departure.Please pass this around and anyone who can help will be most appreciated. I will gladly pay for the fuel.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> That is great. Are you on the signup list? If not please let me know so we can add you and all passengers. We need that for the meal orders.
> Thanks
> Jerry


Me plus 1 on the floating bathtub!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Slightly sent you a pm. I have someone that will take my truck and 32ft gooseneck cargo and carry any and all toys( as long as they fit) either to BB or POC. I will have a ton of room on my boat as donations are running short on my side. Anyone that is out of room and may need some transported PM me I will make sure no toys are left behind! I will occur any charges with this so no worries.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Attention Toy Run Captains - Here Are The Trip Details*

Ok Captains - we are 2 weeks away from the 10th Annual Toy Run!! This sheet has the logistics / details for this year's trip down to POC. It's pretty close to what we've done in the past, but there are a few changes, so take some time to look over this info and ask questions if you need to:* 

2012 Toy Run Captain's Information Sheet 
*
*Saturday December 1st - Launch & Departure Details * 
1. We have two groups of boats launching at Bridge Bait and Tackle (BBT). Fishing boats and those wishing to cruise at a more leisurely pace should be in the water and be ready to head west by 9:00am. The "go fast" LCPC and TOPPS boats have the option of leaving BBT a little later at 10:00am because they can easily catch up with the slower boats and join us for lunch at Matagorda Harbor.  
2. High tide at BBT Saturday morning is 12:45am, and Low tide is 10:20am so plan your launch accordingly, the earlier the better for those with deeper drafting boats. Surfside Marina, across the channel from BBT can launch boats up to 40' long with their forklift for $75. Call Sherry Harmon at 979-824-2661 if you need Surfside's help in launching. 
3. Departure from BBT for both groups will need to be done on time (9:00am or 10:00am) in order to insure we can cover the 46 miles to our half-way point at Matagorda Harbor by 11:00am. First time captains, you will have two slow spots where you may have to wait. The first spot are the locks at the Brazos River. The second is the swing bridge at Sargent. Be patient, the wait is usually not more than 10 minutes, max.  
4. We will travel together in groups to help any boats that need assistance. Our primary VHF communications channel will be 68 the entire weekend. If you cannot join us at BBT for departure, the next two spots with launch ramps are in Sargent or Matagorda Harbor.  

*Saturday Trip Plan Between Freeport and Port O'Connor & Lunch Stop at Matagorda Harbor * 
1. The total one-way distance from BBT to Port O'Connor is about 79 miles, but our first stop will be at 11:00am at Matagorda Harbor which 47 miles from BBT. This stop will be a combo bathroom / lunch / poker run stop. There is no 93 octane fuel at this stop, but there is 93 in POC at the Fishing Center, another 32 miles west of Matagorda Harbor.  
2. Everyone is on their own for lunch at Matagorda Harbor. There's plenty of bulkhead space in the Harbor to dock your boat and stretch your legs. Poker Run players will pay their $20 per hand (max is 4 hands) here and collect their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th cards for each hand - look for the "Poker Card" sign on the bulkhead closest to the Waterfront Restaurant.  
3. The Waterfront Restaurant is across the street from Matagorda Harbor and is a good spot if you'd like to get out of the weather for a sit down lunch. They open up at 11:00am. Prices are reasonable, food is good, and wait time should be ok with the small lunch crowd there in December.  
4. Diesel / 87 octane gas are both available at Matagorda Harbor. The next available fuel is 32 miles west, at our Port O'Connor destination. We would like everyone to be finished with refueling, lunch, etc. and back in the ICW, ready to head west to POC by no later than 1:00pm.  
5. The final leg down the ICW and the trip across Matagorda Bay into POC can be easy if the weather is good and you know where you're going. If you've never crossed Matagorda Bay, don' have a chart plotter, or need any help please be sure to keep visual contact / follow another boat who knows the way. The low winter tides in Matagorda Bay will require that you stay in the ICW channel to avoid accidental grounding, and we will be crossing the bay at low tide this year. If we have no delays or problems on this leg of the trip we should arrive in POC around 2:30 - 2:45pm.   
*
Arrival At Port O'Connor, Dinner, The Boat Parade and The After Party 
*1. As soon as we arrive at the jetties just east of POC we want to form up in one line and run our boats single file together down to Froggie's Bait Camp and then back to Clarks Inn. A TV crew will be filming us so honk / wave and let them know we've arrived. We will then off-load all toys at Clark's Inn. Due to limited turning / dock space at Clark's Inn we ask those Captains who have reservations at Clarks to go ahead and dock first. There is additional docking next door to Clark's Inn at the Caracol Development bulkhead (see map). Once unloaded, everyone is free to relax or start decorating their boats for the parade. This will also be the time and place for Poker Run players to pick up their 5th card for each hand, and buy an optional 6th card if you feel the need. Look for the "Poker Card" sign, upstairs on the veranda overlooking the boat slips at Clarks Inn.  
2. Our plan is to serve a catered BBQ picnic dinner at Clarks Inn between 5:00 - 5:30pm, just prior to the parade safety meeting. Please let us know ahead of time how many of you expect to go through the line. The cost will be $10.00 per person and will include brisket, sausage, and sides. Please be prepared to pay with cash or by check at the door, no credit cards will be accepted. For those who prefer to dine at a restaurant there are several (Josies, Hurricane Junction, and several others) within 5 blocks walking distance of Clarks.  
3. If you plan on being in the boat parade things will be a little different this year. The plan is to have all the Toy Run boats go as one group, and we will get in the parade line after the local boats line up. There is still a safety meeting scheduled for 5:30pm on the boat dock at Clark's Inn. A representative from each boat must attend this brief safety meeting. The parade starts at 6:30pm sharp about 3 miles west of Clark's Inn, at the Coast Guard dock, and proceeds back east to Clarks Inn for judging and awards. Feel free to cruise close to the docks and throw out beads and candy, "Mardi-Gras" style. The crowds / kids on the docks love it. Cash prizes and trophies will be awarded.  
4. The boat parade should last between 1.5 - 2 hours. After the parade we will dock our boats and immediately head to Hurricane Junction (corner of Maple & 15th Street, Phone: 361-983-4249) to start our post-parade celebration. It is about a 5-block walk from Clarks. We are bringing our own live band, "RedDog & the Fleas", and they will be playing all night for your musical enjoyment. This year's poker run winner will be announced and the prize money awarded at Hurricane Junction, and you have to be there to present your talley sheet and claim your prize money. This is a good time to get to know each other and you can buy beer / wine from Hurricane Junction, or BYOB and hang out with the Toy Runners to enjoy the music, adult beverages and good times.   

*Sunday Return Trip To BBT * 
1. Sunday morning breakfast is free and served buffet style at Clark's Inn. Breakfast includes juice, milk, coffee, cereal, and assorted yummy breakfast taco's (eggs, cheese, bacon, sausage, etc.). You can dine there on their 2nd floor veranda overlooking the ICW, or pack up and eat on your way back to Freeport.  
2. Most folks usually do their own thing on Sunday, some leave early, some leave late and we normally don't return to Freeport as a group. Follow a friend with a GPS back across Matagorda Bay to avoid getting stuck on an oyster reef / sand bar.  
*
Logistical / Misc Information * 
1. Boat / motor repair service and parts are available in POC, both Saturday (till 5:50pm) and Sunday 8am-3pm at Coastal Bend Marine, 1808 W. Adams Ave., 361-983-4841. They are certified for Yamaha, Suzuki and Evinrude service.  
2. Police security is being provided for those parking their trucks/trailers overnight at BBT. The total cost for this is $180 and we ask that each person parking at BBT volunteer and help split this expense (approximately $10 per boat). Please give your donation to Jerry Karnes or Bill Bahr before or no later than Saturday December 1st.  
3. If you need ground transportation from Clark's Inn or other motel / residence on Saturday please contact Marie Hawes at 361-920-2322 and she will call a POC local volunteer to pick you up.  
4. If you have any problems or need help before or during the Toy Run you can contact any of the Toy Run organizing committee: Jerry Karnes - cell phone 281-684-1117 or email [email protected] Bill Bahr - cell phone 713-416-1082 or email [email protected]

The lockmaster monitors VHF channel 13


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Toy Run Poker Run Rules*

Ok guys and gals - this year's Toy Run will again include a poker run /poker game so that anyone so inclined will have a chance to play up to four hands of 5-card stud poker. The rules are listed below. 
 *
2012 Toy Run - Poker Run Rules*

*1. * *High hand will receive 50% of the proceeds. The other 50% goes back to the Toy Run and is used to purchase more toys. *

*2. * *Player pays $20 per 5-card hand and can play up to 4 hands. There are two card-draw locations, the first is at the lunch stop in Matagorda Harbor where 4 cards will be drawn for each hand played. The second card-draw is at Clarks Inn at POC once toys are unloaded from boats. Here the player gets their 5th card for each hand played (and the 6th optional card per hand). At both card-draw locations all cards will be dealt by the dealer, one card at a time, with each card dealt and placed face-up on the table. Dealer will record the cards on the player's talley sheet. Player is responsible for keeping and presenting their talley sheet in order to confirm their winning hand and claim the prize money. Lost talley sheets cannot be replaced. All cards will be returned to the deck after each hand is dealt (one deck of cards utilized, per dealer).*

*3. * *If playing MORE than one hand, the player will finish drawing all cards for each hand before starting the next hand. The appropriate cards for each hand on the player's talley sheet must be recorded BEFORE any cards are drawn for subsequent hands.*

*4. * *Players may purchase one extra card, per hand, for $5. Extra card must be paid for and drawn immediately at the end of each hand, before player can start an additional hand. *

*5. * *Hands will be judged and winner awarded the cash prize at Hurricane Junction, immediately after the lighted boat parade. In case of a tie, there will be a High Card draw to determine the winner. All decisions of the judges are FINAL!*
* High to low hands:* 

*Royal Flush * -run of sequential cards from 10 to Ace, with all cards in the same suit
*Straight Flush * -run of sequential cards, all cards in the same suit but not Ace high
*Four Of A Kind * - four cards of the same rank regardless of suit
*Full House*  - Three cards of the same rank plus a pair of cards (e.g.- three Aces, + a pair of 5's)
*Flush*  - five cards, regardless of rank, all in the same suit
*Straight*  - run of 5 sequential cards not in the same suit
*Three Of A Kind*  - three cards of the same rank (e.g. - three Jacks) but not same suit
*Two Pair*  - two sets of pairs (e.g. - a pair of 10's and a pair of 8's)
*Pair*  - two cards of the same rank (e.g. - two Queens)
*High Card*  - If you have none of the above, then high card wins in case of a tie


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I would like to add something. If you don't have a vhf, please let us know. I have 1 possibly 2 handhelds to loan. If I know you don't have one I'd like to make sure you are in contact with us at the stopping points at the very least, even better, position yourself in the middle of the pack. There is some spotty cell service across west Matty bay and we know a handheld will get to the Coasties... 

Boats in most need of the loaner/s get served first. I.e. kids on the boat, etc..

Looking forward to it as usual. Thanks Jerry, Bill and all the rest of the crew for a first class event once again.

Andrew.

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

"Don't Panic" should have room for quite a bit of toys. We will probably have most of ours in the below deck compatments in the 26' Regulator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (8) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8) 
31. Firewater (6) 
32. Team No Sweat (3) 
33. 40 Something (6) 
34. Team Graybeard Fishing (4)


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Lighted Boat Parade Registration Form*

For those boats participating in the boat parade, here is the registration form that needs to be filled out and either faxed or emailed to Mr. Bill Tigrett (that contact info is on the form) so that you can participate. If you could do this in advance of your arrival in POC on December 1st it will really help the parade organizers, and be one less piece of paperwork you'll need to keep track of on the trip down. If you need me to email a pdf version of this please send your email request to [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*New Boat Parade Turn Around & Big Boat Docking*

The boat parade this year will still end up at Clark's Inn & Restaurant, on the ICW, for final judging / photos; but after judging all parade boats are asked to continue east another 800-900 yards further down the ICW to a new, final viewing area for the turn around before heading home / docking / tying up for the night. Boats too large to dock at Clarks Inn (or any other marina) are welcome to tie up for the night at the Caracol Yacht development bulkheads closest to Clarks. If you plan on tying up at Caracol you will need to give Caracol's marina manager, James Eastep, a call on his cell 713-494-4989 so he can answer any questions you might have and pick up an overnight docking agreement / waiver from you. There is no charge for tying up, but they do need you to sign their waiver. If you need the waiver please email me at [email protected] and I will send you one, or you can get one from me the day of the Toy Run. Thanks.


----------



## texascoastalfish (Feb 5, 2009)

*Elenita will be joining the Toy run*

Me and Mrs will be on the run !
Got toys donated from my company


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (8) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8) 
31. Firewater (6) 
32. Team No Sweat (3) 
33. 40 Something (6) 
34. Team Graybeard Fishing (4) 
35. Elenita (2)


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Rock...


And.....


Roll....


Great job guys. 

:\

unfortunately this marks my 2nd year out of 10 that I'm having to mooch a ride, errrr. make that 3rd time. Once I mooched a whole boat... 

A


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Eleves, Wal-Greens has toys on sale!!!

Today: $6.99 toys, buy one get one free
Tomorrow: $9.99 toys 50% Off----$19.99 40% Off


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*Add us to the list*

Cardshark will be making the run this year for the 1st time. 2 pax on board.
Looking forward to it.:doowapsta


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (8) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. Outcast (6) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8) 
31. Firewater (6) 
32. Team No Sweat (3) 
33. 40 Something (6) 
34. Team Graybeard Fishing (4) 
35. Elenita (2) 
36. Cardshark (2)


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Super nice.. lots more late sign ups than late cancellations than normal..

good job guys..

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just got a call today from Brice (Outcast) and he will not be able to makie it. I had a suite reserved for him at Clark's. It is one of the two largest rooms they have and has 4 twin beds upstairs with a full kitchen and bar down. If anyone needs this room please let me know right away.
Jerry


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I've been downgraded to 2 other people on another boat, I'll be crewing with Jerry, plus my dad will be driving up.

A


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I have 2 portable VHF radios available for loan to people who do not have one.
Look me up at the ramp, or on Jerry's boat, I'll be driving the Toyota with the Uhaul trailer.
First to commit to needing one gets it. I'd prefer the radios go to boats traveling with kids. I can give a 5 minute instruction on their use, they are pretty simple..

Also, Sprint has pretty good coverage (I believe AT&T is better) for most of the trip. PM me if anyone wants my number. 

Anderw


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Just got a call today from Brice (Outcast) and he will not be able to makie it. I had a suite reserved for him at Clark's. It is one of the two largest rooms they have and has 4 twin beds upstairs with a full kitchen and bar down. If anyone needs this room please let me know right away.
> Jerry


Room is taken.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Freeport lodging?*

Due to logistical issues, I will be running the boat from POC to Freeport on Friday and back on Saturday. Is there a good (warm, dry, with bed) place for a couple to stay on or near the water? The Cambridge Inn is a block off the water, but I'm not sure about docking. Anyway, if anyone has an idea, I'd love to hear it. Thanks!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Rambunctious (2?)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. Dawn Patrollin' (3) 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (8) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. Pharm-A-Sea (?)
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. CavassoCruisin (3) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8) 
31. Firewater (6) 
32. Team No Sweat (3) 
33. 40 Something (6) 
34. Team Graybeard Fishing (4) 
35. Elenita (2) 
36. Cardshark (2)


----------



## hendo (May 15, 2012)

Due to some unfortunate work issues I will be out of town this weekend and unable to make the Toy Run. I have 1 room reserved at Clarks Inn with a boat slip that I will now not be able to use. Please send me a PM if anybody needs a room at Clarks Inn


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Might Be Able to Help*



CavassoCruisin said:


> Due to logistical issues, I will be running the boat from POC to Freeport on Friday and back on Saturday. Is there a good (warm, dry, with bed) place for a couple to stay on or near the water? The Cambridge Inn is a block off the water, but I'm not sure about docking. Anyway, if anyone has an idea, I'd love to hear it. Thanks!


Glad you can join us. Check you PM for some info I sent.

Bill


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*TR*



hendo said:


> Due to some unfortunate work issues I will be out of town this weekend and unable to make the Toy Run. I have 1 room reserved at Clarks Inn with a boat slip that I will now not be able to use. Please send me a PM if anybody needs a room at Clarks Inn


What is your boat name on the list? We need to remove you and all passengers from the meal order.
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Well ladies and gentlemen, it looks like we will have some fair weather for the trip and the return as well. Thanks to Bill Bahr, Andy Coker, Team Marsh, Jason & Wendy Fry and all the other wonderful elves for once again putting together a joyful Christmas for a lot of children in many Texas counties.

All of your fantastic donations, auction items, money and time will make a huge difference in the lives of so many young people. I do not want anyone to discount how much of an impact all this makes. The kids we serve are primarily the ones in the worst of all situations. Homeless, orphans, foster children, severely abused both physically and mentally, victims of crime and neglect...some even left for dead...they all have experienced what no child should ever have to. At least we can provide some modicum of cheer in their little lives.

As we ready our boats for the trip I ask each of you to please make that last minute trip to the toy shop for one extra gift and then invite your friends to take their boat down and join us. Hopefully by increasing our numbers we will also increase the number of kids served. The need is so great...

Thank you all so much. My heart wants to burst each year when I see the sheer greatness of the boating community as we line up to start the run. I hope you will all be there with us for this very special event.
Jerry


----------



## hendo (May 15, 2012)

Dawn Patrollin


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I have an extra room at Clark with 2 beds if anyone is interested

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

room is gone


----------



## hendo (May 15, 2012)

I also have a room at Clark's with a slip available if anyone is interested. Please PM me or call Ryan at 281-701-2507

Thanks


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*remove from list*

Jerry, please remove us from meal list as we cannot make the trip. Wife has mandatory work weekend.
Sorry,have a fun safe trip.
Terry & Teresa


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Terry. We were really looking forward to visiting with you and Teresa. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*2 years in a row*

At least it's work and not the other! Y'all will be missed. Jason and wendy



rambunctious said:


> Jerry, please remove us from meal list as we cannot make the trip. Wife has mandatory work weekend.
> Sorry,have a fun safe trip.
> Terry & Teresa


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat List & Number Passengers:

1. Slightly Dangerous (3)
2. Buzzard Bill (3)
3. Team Marsh (10)
4. Don't Panic (5)
5. Lordbater (4) on other boat
6. Captfry (2?)
7. Who Are Those Guys (6)
8. Offshorefanatic (4)
9. Mstrelectricman (?)
10. Saltwatersensations (?)
11. TCU101 (5)
12. Mr_Clean (6)
13. Myprozac (3) 
14. Angry Pirate (4) *Will be the flotilla and lighted boat parade leader* 
15. 
16. Family Time (5)
17. Miss Jessea (8) 
18. Zero G (8)
19. No Curfew (12)
20. Big Easy (6)
21. Texashookers (4)
22. Gas Can (6) 
23. Triple Threat (11) 
24. El Cunado (6)
25. 
26. Zero Down (5)
27. Scott Leidolf (2) 
28. CavassoCruisin (3) 
29. Neel Down (6) 
30. Triple J (8) 
31. Firewater (6) 
32. Team No Sweat (3) 
33. 40 Something (6) 
34. Team Graybeard Fishing (4) 
35. Elenita (2) 
36. Cardshark (2)


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Is any one as excited as me for saterday to come . Team texashookers can't wait we've been getting some great donations.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir, we are all as excited as you. This is such a fantastic trip you just can't imagine. I fish all year but this is still the most exciting thing I do all year. Just wait until you see the fireworks display that Team Marsh puts on. I swear it is better than what they do in Houston. Just be sure to bring lots of candy and beads to throw to the kids along the lighted boat parade route. Those little rascals will be thick this year. Lots of media coverage will have a lot more kids there than ever before.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Texashookers said:


> Is any one as excited as me for saterday to come . Team texashookers can't wait we've been getting some great donations.


yup, or at least I'll settle for Friday to get here. I've got the day off to get stuffs ready..

a


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm really excited as this ia my first year. Kinda excited to get my spare bedroom back too

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Team No Sweat is pumped!

Just to confirm, slips in POC are at no cost for this event? We can handle it either way just want to plan accordingly.

Big THANKS to the organizers!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Free Boat Slips*

You are correct. No charge for docking your boat at Clark's, Caracol, Pirates Cove, etc.


----------



## jponcik (Sep 20, 2006)

Are the free slips that are available for Sat overnight or just Sat evening during unloading and boat parade, etc?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The slips are available overnight and likely the entire weekend if you choose to stay two nights.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Trip*

You are right Jason. Last year was not good at all.
Everyone have a fun and safe trip. All of you new boats will have the time of your life.
Terry & Crew


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I've MET the toy run before, but this is the first time to be running it. Very excited! We'll be launching the 24' Carolina Skiff at POC early afternoon Fri and making the run to Freeport, then back Sat. What could possibly go wrong!?

IN other news, my brother Charles Tatton has a room reserved at the Amerisuites which he will not be using (he's found lodging closer to the action, so to speak) and will not be giving up till close to the deadline around 5 or 6 pm on Saturday. Give him a call at 361 646 6663 if interested.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

CavassoCruisin said:


> What could possibly go wrong!?


If something goes wrong just paddle to the shore, or put an anchor down in west Matty, we'll pick you up on the way there Saturday...

Andrew


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Team Zero Down is heading down from DFW around 3pm tomorrow with toys and boat in tow. Still have to go back one more time to the toy store to spend the last couple of hundred dollars collected today.







Still have to round up toys from the rest of the team as well. We are extremely excited with the amount of toys and donations we received for our first toy run and look forward to offloading in POC.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Seawolf5481 said:


> Team Zero Down is heading down from DFW around 3pm tomorrow with toys and boat in tow. Still have to go back one more time to the toy store to spend the last couple of hundred dollars collected today.
> View attachment 553506
> 
> Still have to round up toys from the rest of the team as well. We are extremely excited with the amount of toys and donations we received for our first toy run and look forward to offloading in POC.


I'm not aware anyone's ever donated a large screen TV before.

Nice!!


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

lordbater said:


> I'm not aware anyone's ever donated a large screen TV before.
> 
> Nice!!


It would require a larger boat to take it with us. If I could convince the wife of that there would be one happy kid this Christmas.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Seawolf5481 said:


> It would require a larger boat to take it with us. If I could convince the wife of that there would be one happy kid this Christmas.


Yall are all awesome.. imagine what I could have come up with if there were a shotgun in the corner of the pic... 

Completely stoked..... Every year trumps the last...

Thanks guys, looking forward to seeing yall Saturday and meeting the new (future long timers..)

Travel safe and be prepared to have a fantastic time..
Andrew

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Is it time to launch yet?!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Specsniper said:


> Is it time to launch yet?!!


Well.... Sounds like you should do some winter Snapper fishing before the run if yer that gun Ho.....

I'll take a couple if you don't have room in yer cooler.



A
Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

went shopping last night with benefit money we raised... after we collect all the toys from our actual crew tonight im not sure how we are going to pack all of this..... plus over 250lbs of fireworks....


oh and andrew, youll have a shotgun barrel im bringing you.... I wouldnt recommend firing it now though


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> went shopping last night with benefit money we raised... after we collect all the toys from our actual crew tonight im not sure how we are going to pack all of this..... plus over 250lbs of fireworks....
> 
> oh and andrew, youll have a shotgun barrel im bringing you.... I wouldnt recommend firing it now though


I think that would be catastrophic. (Note: it wasn't safe to shoot before you 'worked' on it. )

This afternoon when I see if I Have any room left in the UHaul trailer we can maybe meet somewhere, or I can drive out and take some off yer hands if you need it and I have room. I'm not at all sure I will have room.

A


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Santa's other slay..
Phone cam is hosed, but you get the idea..

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

*About the Toy Run*

Pharm-A-Sea cannot make the trip, but we are glad that we could donate to a great cause, Thank you for the opportunity to help


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Instagram.... Haha



lordbater said:


> santa's other slay..
> Phone cam is hosed, but you get the idea..
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using edlin.


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Boat is clean toys are bought and packaged up for the haul ready to go. Hurry up saterday


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> Instagram.... Haha


I've never used that,... but my camera is hosed, dropped the phone a couple too many times. it goes through phases of working then not. I'm due for an upgrade, I was just hoping to drop this one a few more times...

A


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Ready To Roll On Down To POC*

Hopefully all you Toy Runners are ready to roll, or should I say "float" on down to Port O'Connor tomorrow morning. Just a few reminders:


launch early enough at BBT to be ready to head west at 9:00am sharp (we will be monitoring VHF channel 68 all day)
there will be a lunch / rest stop at Matagorda harbor between 11:00am and 1:00pm, but we will leave there at 1:00pm sharp in order to arrive at the POC jetties by 2:30-3:00pm
first card draw will be at Matagorda harbor during lunch / rest break
if this is your first crossing of Matagorda Bay, do so with a friend who has a GPS
once across Matagorda Bay, please wait a few minutes at the entrance to the Matagorda jetties so that we can form up in a parade line for the locals and the TV crew - horn honking or other loud celebratory action is approved (Lordbater - this does not include discharge of firearms) 
We take the parade down to Froggies, then turn around and dock at Clarks to unload toys. Bigger boats 36+, and those not staying at Clarks should pull up at Caracol, next to Clarks and unload toys at their bulkhead (see photo below)
4-5pm is boat decorating time and time for the last / final card draw at Clarks. Listen for the announcement and look for the signs.
5-5:30pm catered BBQ and fixings are served at Clarks. $10/ per person cash or checks.
Short safety meeting at Clarks at 5:30pm. Turn in registration form now if you haven't already done so
Parade starts at 6:30pm
After party (with live band and poker run winner award) starts after parade is over. Party is at Hurricane Junction
If you have any questions please feel free to call me on my cell phone 713-416-1082 or call Jerry Karnes at 281-684-1117.

Captain Bill


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Additional note:
If your GPS/Chartplotter has old data on it, they have made a new 'north' channel across West Matagorda Bay, older units will show the southern channel, that got several boats in trouble last year. My GPS was down and I was leading a group (not sure how that happened) but the 'northern' channel was pretty well marked and I found it by the markers not realizing I wasn't taking our usual route..

Andrew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

oh yeah, also, go to sleep, yall have to wake up early..

a


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Wish I could join yall on this one. Everyone have a great time and a safe trip.


----------



## jponcik (Sep 20, 2006)

Angry Pirates bringing it in 2012!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

jponcik said:


> Angry Pirates bringing it in 2012!


Awesome!! Do they float?

Ok, someone post that pic of the bike falling off Patrick's boat... Where is he?

A

Edit: I'm sure they can find a use for the fridges, but the ladder?



Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

nice!!! am I mistaken or was there one falling from the front of Patrick's boat too?

yall be safe headed down.. 
I'll be the ***hole driving too slow with the u-haul slowing everyone down. my antique truck doesn't like this big heavy windsock of a trailer..


A


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Calm winds and smooth waters to all the toy run boaters. Y'all have fun and a safe return


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Alright guys. The "bad" end of the parking lot at bridge bait is BAD.
Don't even try to use it.
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

If anyone found a blue bean bag between matty and sargent I had one blow out. Pm me

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks For All you Work and Donations, It means a Lot to a Lot of local kids, I got to meet a few of you and shake you hands at the Hurricane Junction Last night, Hope you all had safe travels back home today. Pictures at the POC community center today some one posted on F.B.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That's awesome, what is the fb page?


A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*2012 toy run*

Couldn't ask for better weather!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like a bunch of kids will have great Christmas gifts this year!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Okay...*

Now we want to know the rest of the story please....


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Nah...*

Couldn't have been this bunch...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'd start looking at golf cart repair shops..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Now we want to know the rest of the story please....


I have on good information that the sign was located in the upstairs hallway outside a numbered room door, and relocated to the stairwell by good (?) Samaritans to protect the occupants of said room, who had clearly been framed by a nefarious party or parties.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks y'all*

We had a wonderful time, including walking a mile each way, mostly uphill, from the Freeport Municipal Marina to the Cambridge Inn Fri night and back Sat and engine troubles that left us on the "bitter" end of a towrope (Thanks Capt Fry and Wendy!) on Saturday. The boat parade was epic, as was the party at Hurrican Gulch (junction, I know) and Reddog and Fleas were a real treat. Thanks for coming down, guys. The fun was not over, of course....oh no! I got stopped by the popo coming out of POC (it was a hispanic lady county mountie) and given a written warning for no tag on my trailer, and about the time that got wrapped up, Stephanie blew a tire on her Miata and had to wait 2 hours for a tow back to Houston - yep, tows both Sat and Sun. Seriously the most fun I've in a couple weeks..we're already laying plans (if we can get motivated!) to earn the plaque for Best Medium next year (unless the break is like "under 25" for Small...anyway, Jason, you're warned).


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

wasnt anyone on our boat... although it does seem like something we would do...haha



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Couldn't have been this bunch...


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*No Lights*



lordbater said:


> I'd start looking at golf cart repair shops..
> 
> A
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


"It wasn't my fault officer - the lights on that dang golf cart were not working . . "


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I heard a rumor that it's a bizarre Aggie mating ritual...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

So far I only know of one casualty, besides hangovers..
Susan slipped n broke her little toe. Completey, as in bone in 2 parts..

A
Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------

